# my Blue fish recipe



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

if you like a Indian style this worked well.

I used about 1 cup of plain yogurt mixed with various indian spices, ie ground cumin corriander tumeric garam masala and then added a couple of tablespoons of pickled mango and marinated it a few hours. cooked on charcoal grill and added more pickled mango in the cavity of the fish after turning once.
I made a rice pilaf to go with it with basmati rice and grilled sweet onions and brocolli 
It came out fantastic and this was after being in the deep freezer for a couple of months. taste very close to salmon to me, especially the skin. It was a big blue about 3lbs, the edges of the meat and the middle did turn very soft when it was defrosted but the rest held up very well


----------

